# The dice have been rolled in the Senate



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/16)

Game on Malcom


----------



## timmi9191 (18/4/16)

mmmm... interesting times ahead. I remember a very arrogant liberal prime minister that under estimated the voters in 2007


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/4/16)

Malcom has no choice but to call the election. 

Its going to be an interesting fight.

Bring on the Budget and see what lollies are awaitng

Labor will wedge them with big business and wealthy people

But if things like marriage equality, GLBT rights, etc get a run then it is going to be hard for the LNP dismiss that...They are probably hoping that it doesnt come up so they dont have to defend Bernardi, Morrison, Abbott, _et al_

I see the LNP are all over the blue collar Truckies trying to wedge Labor

Interesting days 75.. it will be


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/4/16)

Why call an election early? Its all over the place with main headlines being budget and marriage rights? Spookists alarmists etc. Yada yada.
What's the rush? I really don't know who to vote for that makes a difference.


----------



## tugger (18/4/16)

Shooters fishers and farmers party.


----------



## paulyman (18/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Interesting days 75.. it will be


See what you did there.. I do.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (18/4/16)

Mal's stakes as preferred PM have dwindled quite sharply this past couple of months. So much so that when he first floated his DD bubble a month or so ago Labour was only just starting to get over the idea of rolling Shorten and replacing him with Albo. Turnbull's people have told him that Shorten's weakest flank is with his Union connections so expect a lot more Union Bashing this next two months. Risky, if you remember the way the Unions fought Work Choices only a couple of elections back. Risky if you cannot convince the public that corruption is endemic in banks, big business (thanks Clive), Liberal party ex Speakers with tall haircuts... et al.


----------



## Feldon (18/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Malcom has no choice but to call the election.
> 
> Its going to be an interesting fight.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify (in what might be a long thread) - there is no "LNP" party in federal politics. Only exists in Qld state politics.

A coalition of the Liberal Party and the National Party are in power in Canberra.


----------



## Dave70 (19/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Interesting days 75.. it will be


You mean, even _more _interesting than the previous seven months?!?! 
**** Game Of Thrones, I'll be glued to A-pac and downloading RepsApp to my phone so I don't miss a second of the action.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> You mean, even _more _interesting than the previous seven months?!?!
> **** Game Of Thrones, I'll be glued to A-pac and downloading RepsApp to my phone so I don't miss a second of the action.


Hell yeah its interesting...

I feel sorry for My kitchen Rules, Home & Away, Family Feud, the block...there going to lose shitloads of viewers as they all tun into to media circus that is the 2016 election

Just need me some cartons of VB and some Samboy salt n vinegar chips and plonk myself in the beanbag infornt of my 102" tv


----------



## pcmfisher (19/4/16)

I reckon Malcolm has turned out to be a bigger disappointment than Tony was.

What a spineless creep he is. He appears to have no idea about anything.

He may even wrestle the title of Australia's worst ever prime minister from Julia. h34r:


----------



## Airgead (19/4/16)

Bored already. Someone please make it end.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/4/16)

Yep. He certainly has achieved SFA so far...

I think he is torn between his more liberal beliefs and the power holders in the far Christian right


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/4/16)

pcmfisher said:


> I reckon Malcolm has turned out to be a bigger disappointment than Tony was.
> 
> What a spineless creep he is. He appears to have no idea about anything.
> 
> He may even wrestle the title of Australia's worst ever prime minister from Julia. h34r:


Tony wasn't a disappointment- everyone know what you were going to get with Tony before he was elected (ie a complete knob).


----------



## Bridges (19/4/16)

Can't seem to find any pics of him eating onions...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/4/16)

Mr Potato head will be getting my vote, I don't know what his policies are but I will support what his polices are, I am sure they are right. I have postponed my subscription for The Australian, I am sick and tired of the seeing what the most boring Prime minister Australia has ever had has to say.At least we got some mileage out of Tony even if he did act the twat at times.
Lets get Mr Potato head in there, and with his mates from the unions really show us how to **** up a country.


----------



## mxd (19/4/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Mr Potato head will be getting my vote, I don't know what his policies are but I will support what his polices are, I am sure they are right. I have postponed my subscription for The Australian, I am sick and tired of the seeing what the most boring Prime minister Australia has ever had has to say.At least we got some mileage out of Tony even if he did act the twat at times.
> Lets get Mr Potato head in there, and with his mates from the unions really show us how to **** up a country.


I pop into Albany rise primary, give them my name to cross off then walk out the door. Occasionally I get told I have to vote, then I correct them and say I just need to turn up.

When there is something worth voting for I will h34r:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/4/16)

Running your own business should have some influence on you mxd, though with this current lot I can't see it being any worse than getting Shifty Shorten in, I am currently between jobs and I am happy to stay in this position until someone can convince me to carry out something worthwhile.


----------



## Mattress (19/4/16)

Malcolm should have called the election shortly after becoming Prime Minister.

He still would have been popular, won the election, then he could have run with policies he actually believed in.

Instead we have a prime minister pretending to believe in the policies of the right wing nut bags of his party, which has already shown to be very unpopular with the voting public.

Interesting times ahead indeed.


----------



## AJS2154 (19/4/16)

The problem with elections is either you replace one group of dickheads and wankers with another group of dickheads and wankers, or you have to endure the same bunch of dickheads and wankers until the next election..... Invariably, if they are relected they become more pompous and out of touch with the hoi polli they were elected to work for. Hardly seems like a win-win to me.

On the positives of an election, we might not need to see Clive Pamer anymore.

Cheer up at least we have beer, Anthony


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/4/16)

I am not even sure that I even know what the Liberals are campaigning on....its like ...well...nothing

So far its the Building something commission legislation......and thats about it....


They will keep immigration and asylum seekers well out of the picture, the wont want to mention tax increases, they wont want to upset big business.....they only have the Unions to bash basically

And Labor has heaps of ammo from Big Tone and the fact that Big Mal is filthy rich and stuff


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (19/4/16)

They can't have a good old fashioned Pork Barrel Budget because there is basically no money to spend. The only legislative record that they can stand on is Abbot's because Turnbull has just sat on his fat arse sending out lame thought bubbles since he knifed him.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/4/16)

We all know there is no money, and its both sides fault.... we need to get over that and start giving a **** about how the government spends our money

We had a period there for a while when "The Budget" was a mantra for both sides and what it would do for us in terms of giving us no money at the end of the day, but making us keep thinking we did actually get something knowing we got nothing


Its going to be Unions, Tax, eDUCATIon, Health, The NBN, The rich, Tax, Environment/Climate ...and probably some terrorism to throw the scent


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (19/4/16)

My finer point was that if they cannot bribe with goodies or stand on their record then all that they have is a big "Trust me - I'm right". Same for Shorten as well. The winner will be the one that the voters mistrust the least.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/4/16)

Yes, it is almost a race to the bottom


----------



## madpierre06 (19/4/16)

Politics/govt in this country has been heading that way for a while now...was inevitable.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (19/4/16)

The funniest thing is that all of those rag tag "ratbag" cross-bench Senators stood up to the PM and gave him his DD trigger after he had changed the rules that will see them finding it very hard to become re-elected. These guys just effectively risked $200,000 a year for the next three years take home pay (plus expenses) to vote on a principal. Maybe they were not such a rabble after all as I fully expected them to fold like tents.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/4/16)

I think its great they stood up

Voters now know more about the senate and what it does from doing this

Could end up in tears for both parties


----------



## HBHB (20/4/16)

Watching any parliament sitting on TV should be enough to convince anyone that with the current crop of politicians, we'd find better options for someone to run the country in a flock of seagulls sitting outside a fish and chip shop. Time for all of them to stop their bullshit party squabbling, put personal agendas in a box along with their gravy boats and do what they are supposed to do. All i see is 2 packs of wankers doing what has become accepted as the norm in the last 15 or so years.

Reality strikes.......Better go to work and do my job.


----------



## fraser_john (20/4/16)

What annoys me is that people don't think to vote independently, they tick the same damn boxes every time they go in, so yes, we get one group of tossers replaced by the tossers that were on the other side of the bench.

If people thought before voting, we would see more independents that actually respond to their electorate.


----------



## malt and barley blues (20/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yes, it is almost a race to the bottom


All started going downhill after Kevin Dud got elected. Gone, the golden years of Little Johnny.


----------



## pcmfisher (20/4/16)

fraser_john said:


> What annoys me is that people don't think to vote independently, they tick the same damn boxes every time they go in, so yes, we get one group of tossers replaced by the tossers that were on the other side of the bench.
> 
> If people thought before voting, we would see more independents that actually respond to their electorate.


Yep, vote independent.
Don't bother looking or can't actually find who their preferences are going to.


----------



## JDW81 (20/4/16)

malt & barley blues said:


> Gone, the golden years of Little Johnny.


Yep, the man who brought us middle class welfare, the baby bonus, the GST, work choices, got us involved in Iraq, squandered the mining boom on tax cuts for his rich mates and on previously mentioned welfare and wound back medicare to name a few. 

What a guy.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/16)

Unfortunatly what Little Johny did with middle class welfare ( FTB A & B ) made it almost impossible for side to get rid of it.

Removing FTB A b& B would go down with voters like a rock in a pond and almost certainly lead to electrol defeat. 

Thje only way you could do it was to do it as the very first thing after being elected, allowing 3 yrs for everyone to get over it


----------



## Dave70 (20/4/16)

JDW81 said:


> Yep, the man who brought us middle class welfare, the baby bonus, the GST, work choices, got us involved in Iraq, squandered the mining boom on tax cuts for his rich mates and on previously mentioned welfare and wound back medicare to name a few.
> 
> What a guy.


http://www.crikey.com.au/2013/06/06/debunking-the-middle-class-welfare-furphy/

Iraq?
And if armys don't exist to topple despotic regimes run by nepotistic psychopaths like Saddam Hussein, who's country had lost its sovereignty under international law for repeated aggression to neighboring states (invasion of Kuwait), violation weapons non proliferation treaties, violating the genocide convention (Halabja chemical attack) among countless other atrocities, then what are they for?
Cant expect your allies to do all the heavy lifting unfortunately.


----------



## shacked (20/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Interesting days 75.. it will be


75 days eh... perhaps we should do an election 'beer advent calendar' style case swap for the last 25 days. It could be politician themed... the label could say that it's going to deliver a barrel aged Russian Imperial Stout but when you open it, it's just repackaged XXXX gold


----------



## JDW81 (20/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> http://www.crikey.com.au/2013/06/06/debunking-the-middle-class-welfare-furphy/
> 
> Iraq?
> And if armys don't exist to topple despotic regimes run by nepotistic psychopaths like Saddam Hussein


But that's not why we went in. It was cause of all of those weapons of mass destruction he was planning to blow us all up with that didn't exist. And if our job is to topple every despot in the world, why haven't we invaded North Korea/Zimbabwe/Multiple other failed African states?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/16)

JDW81 said:


> But that's not why we went in. It was cause of all of those weapons of mass destruction he was planning to blow us all up with that didn't exist. And if our job is to topple every despot in the world, why haven't we invaded North Korea/Zimbabwe/Multiple other failed African states?


........and Canberra......


----------



## SBOB (20/4/16)

fraser_john said:


> What annoys me is that people don't think to vote independently, they tick the same damn boxes every time they go in, so yes, we get one group of tossers replaced by the tossers that were on the other side of the bench.
> 
> If people thought before voting, we would see more independents that actually respond to their electorate.


or always vote for the same of the two major parties regardless of how good or bad a job the currently elected version is doing...
either of the two major political party could start drowning puppies tomorrow and the next galaxy poll would still show a margin between the two major parties in single digits


----------



## JDW81 (20/4/16)

I did see that Bronny hasn't been pre-selected for her seat this time around. Poor dear will just have to retire on her $200 000+ pension.


----------



## Dave70 (20/4/16)

JDW81 said:


> But that's not why we went in. It was cause of all of those weapons of mass destruction he was planning to blow us all up with that didn't exist. And if our job is to topple every despot in the world, why haven't we invaded North Korea/Zimbabwe/Multiple other failed African states?


The whole Blair / Bush WMD hysteria was a political misstep to be sure, but the Clinton administration and senate had already had already decided to deliver Iraq from Hussein. The Bush administration only did what they had promised to do.
North Korea? Basically a hostage crisis presided over by a ruthless maniac sitting on a pile of nukes. You're talking death of non combatants in the millions. Plus it would to arrogant presume the north Koreans don't actually enjoy existing in a working model of Orwells 1984.
Yes, we stood on the sidelines in Rwanda for example and a lot of Tutsis and Hutus died because of it. Just like all those Kurds and Iraqis.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/4/16)

malt & barley blues said:


> All started going downhill after Kevin Dud got elected. Gone, the golden years of Little Johnny.


Certainly was golden years, though you can't blame Kevin for the economic downturn, Kevin did tackle the hard subjects, no hot meal on the RAAF plane really gave it to the hostess for that, biggest problem we are ever about to face in our life, Climate Change so we will abandon the ETS. 
As for Golden Bollocks........
http://www.news.com.au/national/john-howard-still-australias-best-pm/news-story/cc9498635a61011bb78b259d8bf028dc


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> Yes, we stood on the sidelines in Rwanda for example and a lot of Tutsis and Hutus died because of it. Just like all those Kurds and Iraqis.


Yes but the Murdoch press didnt cover it, so it musnt have been that important


----------



## Droopy Brew (20/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> The whole Blair / Bush WMD hysteria was a political misstep to be sure, but the Clinton administration and senate had already had already decided to deliver Iraq from Hussein. The Bush administration only did what they had promised to do.
> North Korea? Basically a hostage crisis presided over by a ruthless maniac sitting on a pile of nukes. You're talking death of non combatants in the millions. Plus it would to arrogant presume the north Koreans don't actually enjoy existing in a working model of Orwells 1984.
> Yes, we stood on the sidelines in Rwanda for example and a lot of Tutsis and Hutus died because of it. Just like all those Kurds and Iraqis


Of course not forgetting the real reason for invasion- suring up control of the old texas tea. Not much oil in Zimbabwe , North Korea, West Papua (actually there is a bit here but we cant be pissing off the Indos) etc etc
Despot prices have dropped considerably in the past 40 years, it really isnt worth the time and effort to capture them without some other form of ancillary income to make the invasion pay for itself.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/16)

Droopy Brew said:


> Of course not forgetting the real reason for invasion- suring up control of the old texas tea.


Which is ironic as most of the oil reserves are not controlled by American oil companies.........


----------



## madpierre06 (20/4/16)

Did help lift and control the base price of oil though, which was a key reason. And the squillions made from the rebuilding contracts.


----------



## Dave70 (20/4/16)

Droopy Brew said:


> *Of course not forgetting the real reason for invasion- suring up control of the old texas tea.* Not much oil in Zimbabwe , North Korea, West Papua (actually there is a bit here but we cant be pissing off the Indos) etc etc
> Despot prices have dropped considerably in the past 40 years, it really isnt worth the time and effort to capture them without some other form of ancillary income to make the invasion pay for itself.


The US is lucky to import 4% of its oil from Iraq. The vast majority come by way of non OPEC countries.
They didn't start a war to control that.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/16)

madpierre06 said:


> . And the squillions made from the rebuilding contracts.


That was the real reason.... Think Halliburton and Dick Cheeney

From da Internetz

Cheney oversaw the 1991 Operation Desert Storm, among other actions. Out of office during the Clinton administration, Cheney was the Chairman and CEO of Halliburton Company from 1995 to 2000.


----------



## Droopy Brew (20/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> The US is lucky to import 4% of its oil from Iraq. The vast majority come by way of non OPEC countries.
> They didn't start a war to control that.


It isnt so much the oil Iraq was sitting on rather they needed to control potential disruption to middle eastern oil supplies and subsequent supply and demand price fluctuations. Ironically thought they would create stabilisation in the area. Read that one wrong didnt they?
All IMO of course but I garantee that was part of it.
We are mere plebs that will never know the true reasons behind many of the worlds conflicts all we can do is guess with what small information (and large amount of bullshit) is made available to us. To be truthful- it is probably better that way.
One thing I am sure of- they didnt go in there just to get rid of Hussain on humanitarian grounds.


----------



## Dave70 (20/4/16)

Droopy Brew said:


> It isnt so much the oil Iraq was sitting on rather they needed to control potential disruption to middle eastern oil supplies and subsequent supply and demand price fluctuations. Ironically thought they would create stabilisation in the area. Read that one wrong didnt they?
> All IMO of course but I garantee that was part of it.
> We are mere plebs that will never know the true reasons behind many of the worlds conflicts all we can do is guess with what small information (and large amount of bullshit) is made available to us. To be truthful- it is probably better that way.
> One thing I am sure of- they didnt go in there just to get rid of Hussain on humanitarian grounds.


Cost themselves upward of 2 trillion dollars and counting whilst becoming international pariahs just to price fix the comparative pittance of crude they import from the gulf states? 
Nah. More likely 9/11 was an inside job..


----------



## sponge (20/4/16)

God, I love myself a good conspiracy theory. 

Believe them all until proven otherwise. Keep life interesting.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> The US is lucky to import 4% of its oil from Iraq. The vast majority come by way of non OPEC countries.
> They didn't start a war to control that.


America produces or has the capacity to produce more oil and gas than Saudi Arabia and Russia put together, what is hurting the Americans is the low price of oil which is intentionally kept low for that purpose. Turning shale into oil isn't cheap which is what America has been doing.


----------



## Exile (20/4/16)

Lets just hope the Turnbull Government fu*ckin chokes before this comes in

Tax changes would hurt craft brewers

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/lifestyle/food/a/31377813/the-sip-tax-changes-would-hurt-craft-brewers/


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/4/16)

This is what they should be looking at (introduced in 2002 in the UK)
https://www.uhy-uk.com/news-events/news/number-of-new-breweries-in-london-jumps-by-24-in-just-a-year/


----------



## JDW81 (20/4/16)

sponge said:


> God, I love myself a good conspiracy theory.


The moon landing was also a fake, it was nothing but a stunt in a Hollywood soundstage.


----------



## sponge (20/4/16)

You said it. It's on the Internet. Therefore, true.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/4/16)

sponge said:


> You said it. It's on the Internet. Therefore, true. - Abraham Lincoln, March, 1855


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/4/16)

JDW81 said:


> The moon landing was also a fake, it was nothing but a stunt in a Hollywood soundstage.


It is intriguing that there were 6 manned moon landings between 1961 and 1972. Roughly 1 every 2 years.

But we haven't been back there once in 44 years.


----------



## spog (20/4/16)

So who's the best option apart from Dumb and Dumber.( shorten/ turnbull ) ?
Possibly someone, from no where who actually gives a rats toss bag would be a refreshing change.


----------



## SBOB (20/4/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> It is intriguing that there were 6 manned moon landings between 1961 and 1972. Roughly 1 every 2 years.
> 
> But we haven't been back there once in 44 years.


perhaps because as there is nothing there, they determined the very limited NASA funds could be better spent elsewhere


----------



## SBOB (20/4/16)

spog said:


> So who's the best option apart from Dumb and Dumber.( shorten/ turnbull ) ?
> Possibly someone, from no where who actually gives a rats toss bag would be a refreshing change.


fine, throw your vote away 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4v7XXSt9XRM


----------



## Black Devil Dog (20/4/16)

Maybe. I'm not saying they didn't go there, just that with the incredible advances that have been made in technology and space travel since then, it is odd that they never went back once.

The Russians never even set foot on it, their attempts were all failures.


----------



## sponge (20/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> > You said it. It's on the Internet. Therefore, true. - Abraham Lincoln, March, 1855


I did get a weird feeling of déjà vu when writing that.. it all makes sense now.


----------



## Feldon (21/4/16)

-




http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/picture/2016/apr/20/election-2016-our-panel-of-expert-psephologist-vegetables-rate-the-issues-you-should-think-are-important


----------



## Dave70 (21/4/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> It is intriguing that there were 6 manned moon landings between 1961 and 1972. Roughly 1 every 2 years.
> 
> But we haven't been back there once in 44 years.


But we should. Every generation deserves a moon landing. With modern technology and propulsion systems, it would likely be cheaper than hosting the Olympics. 
Give me the roar and thunder of **** off sized rockets hurtling skyward over that garish, tawdry celebration of banned substance dodging and 'sports' like dressage?! 

Either party got plans for an Aussie mission to the moon?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/4/16)

I hope we dont have to put up with this nasty piece of work....... Yes Sophie, I am talking about you

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/sophie-mirabella-denies-shoving-indi-rival-cathy-mcgowan-says-government-pulled-10-hospital-funding-20160421-gocdhr.html


----------



## Dave70 (22/4/16)

Why? Because shes a WOMAN? 

_Well..._

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOPsxpMzYw4


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> Why? Because shes a WOMAN?


I have respect for Women.... just not Sophie


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (22/4/16)

More beer NOW! Shitloads more beer. My testies have gone into hiding. Please make her go away...


----------



## RobW (22/4/16)

Dave70 said:


> But we should. Every generation deserves a moon landing. With modern technology and propulsion systems, it would likely be cheaper than hosting the Olympics.
> Give me the roar and thunder of **** off sized rockets hurtling skyward over that garish, tawdry celebration of banned substance dodging and 'sports' like dressage?!
> 
> Either party got plans for an Aussie mission to the moon?


It'd have to be cheaper than those submarines they want to build - and much cooler
Those lunar missions were awesome!

Especially when you consider there's more computing power in a mobile phone than they had.


----------



## RobW (22/4/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> It is intriguing that there were 6 manned moon landings between 1961 and 1972. Roughly 1 every 2 years.
> 
> But we haven't been back there once in 44 years.


They actually started in 69 so it was more like one every 6 or 8 months


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/4/16)

Well its not like there are heaps of things to do on the moon...... its kinda barren from the pics I have seen


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/4/16)

RobW said:


> They actually started in 69 so it was more like one every 6 or 8 months


Yeah, I dated it from the beginning of the Apollo programme.

They were pumping out those rockets at a fair rate.


----------



## RobW (22/4/16)

Black Devil Dog said:


> Yeah, I dated it from the beginning of the Apollo programme.
> 
> They were pumping out those rockets at a fair rate.


They sure were, and so were the Russians.
Interesting list here - you can see why they called it the space race.
And plenty of failures too.


----------



## Tropico (22/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I have respect for Women.... just not Sophie


At least Bronwyn didn't get pre-selection, but I will never understand how Sophie did.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/4/16)

Tony Windsor doesnt go much on her

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chvLwuCfDpA


----------



## Dave70 (22/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Well its not like there are heaps of things to do on the moon...... its kinda barren from the pics I have seen


Bullshit.

Golf and four wheel driving. Something for everybody.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/4/16)

Sand greens really suck. You would have to take up some sump oil or a piece of astro turf


----------



## spog (22/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I hope we dont have to put up with this nasty piece of work....... Yes Sophie, I am talking about you
> 
> http://www.canberratimes.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/sophie-mirabella-denies-shoving-indi-rival-cathy-mcgowan-says-government-pulled-10-hospital-funding-20160421-gocdhr.html


+1


----------



## goomboogo (22/4/16)

Sophie Mirabella is a disgraceful human being. She exemplifies the parlous state of politics.


----------



## hellbent (23/4/16)

I hate election time but jut can't wait until the next state election in Victoria, then we can get rid of this crazy money spending Andrews govt and their arrogant and egoistical leader..... they are just crucifying and will break Victoria with their crazy spending ideas! 



edited for spelling


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/4/16)

Isn't that what a Labor Party is supposed to do hellbent?
They encouraged the train drivers strike, and what happened 2 months later fares went up 4% but that doesn't matter, the only ones hurt was poor Joe Public.


----------



## goomboogo (23/4/16)

In 2016, the Australian Labor Party and the Australian Liberal Party are merely factions of the one group.


----------



## Weizguy (23/4/16)

Has the election been announced yet?
Time for me to call the AEC and offer my services again to staff a polling place.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/4/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Isn't that what a Labor Party is supposed to do hellbent?
> They encouraged the train drivers strike, and what happened 2 months later fares went up 4% but that doesn't matter, the only ones hurt was poor Joe Public.


Trains....Public transport.....


Luxury in my book


----------



## tavas (23/4/16)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Has the election been announced yet?
> Time for me to call the AEC and offer my services again to staff a polling place.


Are you offering democracy sausages?


----------



## manticle (23/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Trains....Public transport.....
> 
> 
> Luxury in my book


Not even luxury down here - more of a pipe dream


----------



## Mardoo (23/4/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Trains....Public transport.....
> 
> 
> Luxury in my book


I tend to put multiple personal automobiles in that category.


----------

